# Do you know well Nikolai Myaskovsky?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love this composer's music. He was one of the great "three" with Shostakovich and Prokofiev from the Soviet era.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Myaskovsky

If you don't really know his music, maybe you can try this:


























Enjoy!



Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just taken a look to this old subject... And I was surprised to see that NOBODY answered.

This shows at least two things:

1. You don't know much about Nikolai
2. And worse, you are not interested. Please no more new composers for me!

This is awful.

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive been a big fan of him for a while and have promoted his music on this board in other threads!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive been a big fan of him for a while and have promoted his music on this board in other threads!


Other threads? About whom? I'm glad you know his music but disappointed you have never partcipated before HERE.

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

All his quartets.
Violin&cello concertos
the 2 cello sonatas.

¿te parece suficiente?. No,no tengo nada sinfónico. No me interesa la música sinfónica. Tampoco nada para piano.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> All his quartets.
> Violin&cello concertos
> the 2 cello sonatas.
> 
> ¿te parece suficiente?. No,no tengo nada sinfónico. No me interesa la música sinfónica. Tampoco nada para piano.


Me parece excelente.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Myaskovsky is in Russia as known as Prokofiev and Shostakovich. He (Myasko) never left USSR (like Prokofiev), he had never been involved in politics (as Shostakovich), then it is understandable he was less known in the West. However, we can find more and more CDs in our regular markets, and you have a wonderful choice of samples on Youtube. Enjoy! Open your mind for something new.

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Prokofiev actually spent many years living in various European countries and the USA . He returned in the 
mid 1930s , apparently because of intense homesickness . Unfortunately , he had to deal with Stalin's 
periodic wrath and Soviet repression of artistic freedom .


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I know nothing of him, but am certainly interested in finding out! His resume seems impressive.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've just taken a look to this old subject... And I was surprised to see that NOBODY answered.
> 
> This shows at least two things:
> 
> ...


Didn't see this thread when it was first posted. Glad you bumped it, Martin. And thanks for the introduction, I'd love to know more. 
Listening now to his Cello Concerto.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I was introduced to him by yourself and another forum member some years back who swore by him. I was initially slow to coming around to liking his symphonies... but really about with his cello concerto and symphony 27. I have a few other symphonies since then and I've listened to a number of the quartets on Spotify (All of these discs must be imported to the US). I'm slowly coming around to Myaskovsky... and the Russians in general.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I started buying his symphonies separately. I was always missing 2 symphonies never published. Finally i bought Svetlanov complete symphonies. The 27 of them. I'm glad I did it. I sold a few of mine on Ebay... But I couldn' sale them all.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I started buying his symphonies separately. I was always missing 2 symphonies never published. Finally i bought Svetlanov complete symphonies. The 27 of them. I'm glad I did it. I sold a few of mine on Ebay... But I *couldn' sale* them all.
> 
> Martin


_couldn't sell_


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _couldn't sell_


Of course, sell. I'm fighting with my Ipad. LOL. Merci! Gracias. Sale is out of any context. My shoes were on sale is an example. Many of my Myaskovsy's symphonies are still unsold. I sold just a few. Thank you again, I'd like people to correct me more often.
I couldn' find how to use bold for my words. There are so many things I still don't now about my Ipad. But the great thing about my Ipad is that I don't have to turn it on, it is always on. I just close the lid and goes to "sleep". It is like living with Internet beside me.

Best

Mratni


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Of course, sell. I'm fighting with my Ipad. LOL. Merci! Gracias. Sale is out of any context. My shoes were on sale is an example. Many of my Myaskovsy's symphonies are still unsold. I sold just a few. Thank you again, I'd like people to correct me more often.
> I couldn' find how to use bold for my words. There are so many things I still don't now about my Ipad. But the great thing about my Ipad is that I don't have to turn it on, it is always on. I just close the lid and goes to "sleep". It is like living with Internet beside me.
> 
> Best
> ...


:lol: Haha, I like you. You're funny.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Of course,Composer. All borne in Argentina are very funny. And the most of all is our President. She's so funny that hearing she spoke I can't stop laughing.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol: Haha, I like you. You're funny.


So are you.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Of course,Composer. All borne in Argentina are very funny. And the most of all is our President. She's so funny that hearing she spoke I can't stop laughing.


I'm not sure I understand. But about your president, is this a bitter joke? People there told me she's.... She is... Not very good.

Martin, worried


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

She is a magalomaniac, corrupt and stupid woman, who got that a bunch of corrupt, stupid and useless men yield to her, and that a large number of stupid people vote for her. Isn't it funny?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> She is a magalomaniac, corrupt and stupid woman, who got that a bunch of corrupt, stupid and useless men yield to her, and that a large number of stupid people vote for her. Isn't it funny?


It is not funny at all. Poor you, poor country. I am sad about that.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is glorious! Pay attention to the Funeral March:










I consider this composer much deeper than Shostakovich. I'd say symphony IS his cup of tea. Many Shostakovich symphonies are so, so. His third is not good, his 3 last symphonies (13, 14, 15), I prefer to forget them.

See you!

Please, I want to hear from you!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Martin. Bolshoie spaciba! You are talking about me! I'd love that Western people know me a bit more!

Nikolai


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I own the complete symphonies and enjoy them but they are not high up on my list of favorites. I need to explore some of his concertos and chamber music more.

Kevin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I own the complete symphonies and enjoy them but they are not high up on my list of favorites. I need to explore some of his concertos and chamber music more.
> 
> Kevin


The symphonies are absolutely great but they deserve to be listent to several times. The 3rd, th 6th, the 2nd, the 10 th. are awesome. Insist more with the 3rd and the 6th, they are particularly deep. His sonatas are good. But I think sonata is not hiis best. Maybe you don't enjoy Myaskovsky. Try aguain these 2 syhonies, at least: 3 and 6.

Nikolai and Martin


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I like him, especially his String Quartets. They are quite beautiful, but I won't consider him "deeper' than Shostakovich.
Myaskovsky has always got something to say, but it's never that interesting as Shostakovich's and it gets quite boring after a while.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

[video] 



 [/video]

Martin


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I have one recording of his music, and that is his last String Quartet. Very enjoyable!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> I like him, especially his String Quartets. They are quite beautiful, but I won't consider him "deeper' than Shostakovich.
> Myaskovsky has always got something to say, but it's never that interesting as Shostakovich's and it gets quite boring after a while.


I was talking about his symphonies, his quartets could be better.

Martin


----------

